# Mid Atlantic North East Meet Up



## mainshipfred

I was wondering how many would be interested in a formal Meet Up. Thought February would give everyone plenty of time to plan and schedule. Would be far enough past the holiday season and before the spring grapes arrive. It seems there are alot of us in the Mid Atlantic/Northeast Region but of course everyone would be welcome. I was thinking a Saturday and possibly a Saturday night stay over so we could really enjoy ourselves. Philly seems to be a central location but up for suggestions. If there is enough interest I will be happy to make the arrangements.


----------



## geek

A bit higher up north? [emoji4]


----------



## mainshipfred

I thought Philly was pretty central to Va, Md, NJ, Some of NY, Deleware and other parts of Pa.


----------



## sour_grapes

It is the Keystone State for a reason!


----------



## mainshipfred

No real reason, I was just being selfish. Also thought if it was localized we could bring as much wine as we wanted. Not sure how many bottles you are allowed to bring on a plane or the cost. If we had enough interest I would go anywhere. Many of us comminucate on a regular basis and I thought it would be nice to meet face to face. Heck, if February works out Flordia might be nice but that would be more then an overnight stay.


----------



## geek

Florida..!! 
@rustbucket and @FTC Wines would probably be happy about it...


----------



## mainshipfred

Only thing about Flordia in February is it has to be before spring training starts. It gets really expensive then.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> No real reason, I was just being selfish.




I meant "PA is _called_ the Keystone State" for a reason. As in:



> Pennsylvania's nickname is "The Keystone State" because it was the middle colony of the original thirteen colonies, and because Pennsylvania has held a key position in the economic, social, and political development of the United States.


( https://statesymbolsusa.org/symbol-official-item/pennsylvania/state-nickname/keystone-state ).


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> I meant "PA is _called_ the Keystone State" for a reason. As in:
> 
> 
> ( https://statesymbolsusa.org/symbol-official-item/pennsylvania/state-nickname/keystone-state ).



Oh, thought you were questioning my choice. Don't think I totally misinturpreted that.


----------



## bkisel

Harrisburg or Scranton , PA? Go East or West hit 81 then go North or South.


----------



## ceeaton

Central Philly is about 2 hours from me, Bal-ti-more or Washington are closer, Pittsburgh is about 3 1/2 hours down the turnpike, depending on where in the 'burgh. I'm in as long as my oldest isn't on leave, and I'm alive and kicking...

My house is open, but there isn't much floor space for sleeping bags, it's only a rancher. But I do have four grills...


----------



## heatherd

That could be fun. Maybe we could meet at a winery? I'm fairly flexible in February.

Some friends and I recently toured Virginia wineries and had a great time. They were in Charlottesville, North Garden, Gordonsville, Monticello, etc. One was Barboursville Vineyards, http://bbvwine.com/ and I bought a bottle of their Paxxito wine. They have a drying building on site, and they make the Paxxito from those dried grapes. Here's the description:
Moscato Ottonel and Vidal grapes are harvested young, to capture the fruit’s acidity, and in a traditional Passito method, allowed to air dry and raisinize on racks open to outdoor ventilation for months, concentrating flavors and sugars. A lengthy fermentation is induced naturally in older barriques, where aging continues for another year, in protracted lees contact, continuously stirred. Incomparably vigorous and luscious, every vintage is destined for lengthy cellaring.


----------



## Elizajean

Excellent idea! From the comments, I am thinking that perhaps the NE/MidAtlantic region may be too large. I live in Lancaster PA, so am thinking more of a Central PA group?


----------



## rustbucket

@geek +1 for Florida. Now worries about blizzards, sleet, or freezing temperatures here. 

February is one of the best months to visit as hurricane season is over and the weather is mild.


----------



## mainshipfred

I kind of thought if I left it open for suggestions everyone would want it to be near them. My thoughts were to make it a mini getaway, everyone stay at the same hotel, book a conference room, bring wine to gift and drink and just have a good time with people of similar interests. Not just wine but a lot us us have similar craft and skillset interests as well. Someone is going to be lucky and have it near them but I was thinking a central location were noone would have to drive more then 3 or 4 hours. I could have picked Virginia but was trying to be sensitive to everyone who had an interest.


----------



## rustbucket

Fred, don't get discouraged. Organizing a meeting can be frustrating; everyone has an opinion as to when and where it should be held whereas only a few have the drive to get it done. I've experienced this in business with all the attendees working in the same office and in my charitable work with everyone in the same town.

Pick a place, establish a date, and communicate the time and location information, costs, and agenda you propose to the group. You'll also need to figure out the minimum number of attendees needed to cover the meeting costs. 

People respond better when they have something concrete in front of them.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think Bill has the right idea. I suggest Hazelton, PA. It is 2 hrs from Philly, 2.5 from New York and Baltimore, 3 hrs from CT, and < 4hrs from DC and NoVa. Plus the drive from all those places is NOT up and down 95, i.e., is on relatively pleasant rural interstates.

Similarly, Allentown, PA is 1 hr from Philly, 2 hrs from NY, 2.5 from Baltimore, 2.75 from CT, 3 from DC and 3.5 from NoVa.

Harrisburg is 1.5 from Baltimore, 2 from Philly and DC, 2.5 from NoVa, 3 from NY, 4 from CT.


----------



## mainshipfred

Thanks Ron and Paul I'll keep all that in mind. Don't know much about Allentown but it appears to be pretty centralized.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm going to pick Allentown, PA. If you notice it is the furthest away for me. There is a meadery nearby that has good reviews. I still think sometime in February works best so we can trade secrets for our spring wine. Many of you have family commitments but would like to make it a Saturday night stay over with everyone in the same hotel. I can try to set up some daytime excursions for those interested. I'll try to find something with a meeting room or allow us to do a private party somewhere in the hotel. I think if we can get enough interested it make for a very nice evening. If I could get some kind of a count of those of you interested I'll start seeing what kind of deals I can find. Hoping we can get close to 10 to make it worthwhile. Thanks @sour_grapes for the milage below.

Similarly, Allentown, PA is 1 hr from Philly, 2 hrs from NY, 2.5 from Baltimore, 2.75 from CT, 3 from DC and 3.5 from NoVa.


----------



## geek

Possibly interested...


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Possibly interested...



Great, since you're possibly we only need 9 1/2 more.


----------



## Boatboy24

Interested, but likely not able to attend due to sports, etc.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Interested, but likely not able to attend due to sports, etc.



I thought February was a no youth sports month. Another reason I picked it.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I thought February was a no youth sports month. Another reason I picked it.



Basketball runs into March. Baseball starts in March.


----------



## geek

Indoor soccer is all winter.....


----------



## geek

Fred, I am very interested.


----------



## heatherd

Interested.


----------



## mainshipfred

Good start, keep em coming.


----------



## TomC

There's the Eastern Winery Exposition at about the right time of year and in Lancaster, Pa.. Lots of nearby attractions/shopping and motels/hotels.
https://easternwineryexposition.com/ 
Attendance for the "Exhibits Only" is $15 for the day. Plenty of conferences if your so inclined. Only draw back is it's during the week, but it's an event to plan something around. FWIW.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm in, just need to know what weekend so I can "X" it out to keep other non-important events from taking precedence. In our house, if it's on the calendar first, it gets the highest priority. Probably would only be me, not the rest of the family since the kids don't care for wine. Maybe I could bring @jgmann67 as my "date".


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I'm in, just need to know what weekend so I can "X" it out to keep other non-important events from taking precedence. In our house, if it's on the calendar first, it gets the highest priority. Probably would only be me, not the rest of the family since the kids don't care for wine. Maybe I could bring @jgmann67 as my "date".



With you we now have 4. I looked at @TomC's Wine Expo in March but it's unfortunately during the week. If we could get 6 or 7 early confirmations I'll get serious about reserving rooms. Already started looking though.


----------



## mainshipfred

TomC said:


> There's the Eastern Winery Exposition at about the right time of year and in Lancaster, Pa.. Lots of nearby attractions/shopping and motels/hotels.
> https://easternwineryexposition.com/
> Attendance for the "Exhibits Only" is $15 for the day. Plenty of conferences if your so inclined. Only draw back is it's during the week, but it's an event to plan something around. FWIW.



Tom, I can't tell, is this primarily for wineries? It appears so looking through the site.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> With you we now have 4. I looked at @TomC's Wine Expo in March but it's unfortunately during the week. If we could get 6 or 7 early confirmations I'll get serious about reserving rooms. Already started looking though.


During the week is out of the question for me. A Saturday night (or even a Friday night) is do-able, just have to find people to take over some of my duties I normally do on Sunday morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

I was never considering a week day. Always been Saturday night. It's just that Tom brought up the conference.


----------



## mainshipfred

It appears the thread has had over 500 views. Not sure if the people in the area aren't seeing it or there is simply not much interest. As much as I hate to, I think I am going to bag the idea. Thanks Varis, Heather and Craig for your interest, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> It appears the thread has had over 500 views. Not sure if the people in the area aren't seeing it or there is simply not much interest. As much as I hate to, I think I am going to bag the idea. Thanks Varis, Heather and Craig for your interest, I was really looking forward to it.


We'll just come down to your place for a "sleep over". I'll bring a 5 gallon keg of beer, someone needs to bring some wine, popcorn and a good movie...


----------



## geek

Maybe there'll be more interest near the summer.


----------



## joeswine

Not that far from new Jersey either.


----------



## balatonwine

By Mid-Atlantic, I was expecting a meet-up on the Queen Mary 2.


----------



## mainshipfred

Summer might be better, I just thought most people didn't have a lot going on in the winter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Summer is generally better for me. The other three seasons, many of the weekends get busy.


----------



## heatherd

Winter is less busy, now that we are past the holidays.


----------



## heatherd

There’s a wine festival 6/23-24 at Split Rock Resort that sounds interesting. Maybe we could meet there?


----------



## mainshipfred

That was my original thought.


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> There’s a wine festival 6/23-24 at Split Rock Resort that sounds interesting. Maybe we could meet there?



Resort+wine festival? Hmmmm, very interesting....


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> Resort+wine festival? Hmmmm, very interesting....



I know! How far is that from you? I think we should do this meet up.


----------



## Ajmassa

Split rock Lake harmony ? Aw man. I’ve got some amazing/horrible memories of that place. From a bachelor party wknd. the polar opposite of a wine festival.


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> I know! How far is that from you? I think we should do this meet up.



I'm in CT, about 3 hours, or 174 miles.


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> I know! How far is that from you? I think we should do this meet up.



Sounds good to me. Lets see what kind of interest this has.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I'm in CT, about 3 hours, or 174 miles.


2 hours 19 minutes, 137 miles for me. Varis, I'll get there first and drink all the wine and eat all of the good food...


----------



## heatherd

It 147 miles for me, not bad.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> 2 hours 19 minutes, 137 miles for me. Varis, I'll get there first and drink all the wine and eat all of the good food...



you're kidding? I'll make sure my good 'old' friend @bkisel (no pun intended) gets there first to protect all the resources.....


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> you're kidding? I'll make sure my good 'old' friend @bkisel (no pun intended) gets there first to protect all the resources.....


He might resent you called him "old", he'll sick Sadie on you next time you see him...

Of course she would attack you with her tongue, she's quite the nice dog! Just don't let her get started digging in your yard...


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> It 147 miles for me, not bad.


I'm surprised it's within 10 miles of my trip. I was thinking your trip would have been much longer, nice!


----------



## mainshipfred

Just under 4 hours for me depending what route I take. There's a golf course as well for those interested. Good choice Heather, it seemed to have sparked an interest. For the Harford folks perhaps we could have a mini meet up in the Spring.


----------



## bkisel

I think I was there once about 20+ years ago. Did they used to have a paintball complex nearby?

From where I live now, depending on the route I take, it'd be a 2.5 - 3 hour trip. With that I could do a day trip even if wife were not interested in an overnight.

Ref: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/41....f981b80b6af316!2m2!1d-75.6193094!2d41.0640562


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> I think I was there once about 20+ years ago. Did they used to have a paintball complex nearby?
> 
> From where I live now, depending on the route I take, it'd be a 2.5 - 3 hour trip. With that I could do a day trip even if wife were not interested in an overnight.
> 
> Ref: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/41....f981b80b6af316!2m2!1d-75.6193094!2d41.0640562



Bill, for unrelated reasons, I just drove that exact route recently. For my money, I would take the I-180 bypass from Williamsport down to I-80, as shown here: https://goo.gl/maps/Qy7a72HauNu

It depends on what kind of driving you like, obviously. I actually prefer smaller highways to 4-lane, limited access roads. But even I found the stretch of US15 from Williamsport to I-80 to be kinda annoying, confusing, and stop-and-go. Google says that my route will add 1 minute (!) to your trip.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> Just under 4 hours for me depending what route I take. There's a golf course as well for those interested. Good choice Heather, it seemed to have sparked an interest. For the Harford folks perhaps we could have a mini meet up in the Spring.



Sounds good [emoji108]


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Bill, for unrelated reasons, I just drove that exact route recently. For my money, I would take the I-180 bypass from Williamsport down to I-80, as shown here: https://goo.gl/maps/Qy7a72HauNu
> 
> It depends on what kind of driving you like, obviously. I actually prefer smaller highways to 4-lane, limited access roads. But even I found the stretch of US15 from Williamsport to I-80 to be kinda annoying, confusing, and stop-and-go. Google says that my route will add 1 minute (!) to your trip.


Yea, don't forget the nice smell from the fly ash incinerator (just south of Williamsport after you come down the long hill)!


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> Bill, for unrelated reasons, I just drove that exact route recently. For my money, I would take the I-180 bypass from Williamsport down to I-80, as shown here: https://goo.gl/maps/Qy7a72HauNu
> 
> It depends on what kind of driving you like, obviously. I actually prefer smaller highways to 4-lane, limited access roads. But even I found the stretch of US15 from Williamsport to I-80 to be kinda annoying, confusing, and stop-and-go. Google says that my route will add 1 minute (!) to your trip.



I drive 15 from Mansfield thru Williamsport to south of 80 maybe 4-6 times a year. It sucks. I'd do 180 even if it (Rt 15) didn't suck because I really enjoy driving new/different routes even if it cost my some time.


----------



## jgmann67

This is the first I'm seeing/reading this thread. 

Scheduling something in February in the NE is basically an invitation for a blizzard with 52" of snow. [emoji6] I'm upside down at work, probably till March anyway... 

I can work around anything but family vacation and budget season at work.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> This is the first I'm seeing/reading this thread.
> 
> Scheduling something in February in the NE is basically an invitation for a blizzard with 52" of snow. [emoji6] I'm upside down at work, probably till March anyway...
> 
> I can work around anything but family vacation and budget season at work.



I just wonder if the lack of response would be others not seeing it as well.


----------



## JohnT

I just read this. I think that this thread should be moved to general-chit-chat. More people will look at it then.

Split rock is not too far from me. I had attended a micro-brew festival there a number of years ago. It is a very nice venue with a convention center and a hotel (reasonable) attached. No need to drive!

So yeah, I have interest.


----------



## mainshipfred

Cool John, we are up to 5 or 6 now. I have no idea how to move it though.


----------



## mainshipfred

Posted this in another thread but wanted to make sure everyone interested saw it.. Here is what I received from Split Rocks Resort for the 23rd of June.


----------



## mainshipfred

I just fond out there is a minimum 2 night stay at Split Rock for the weekend of the wine festival and most of the summer. I can just imagine this will not sit well for mostunless it's a mini vacation. They do offer quite a nice selection of free amenities. I can start looking for something else. Please let me know your thoughts.

I was going to do 2 nights anyway because I wanted to get a round of golf in.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> I just fond out there is a minimum 2 night stay at Split Rock for the weekend of the wine festival and most of the summer. I can just imagine this will not sit well for mostunless it's a mini vacation. They do offer quite a nice selection of free amenities. I can start looking for something else. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> I was going to do 2 nights anyway because I wanted to get a round of golf in.


----------



## mainshipfred

I copied this response from another thread so noone would miss it.

Tim, besides myself, you're the first to show an interest in the 2 night minimum. We need 10 to get the rate and it appears it's booking up fast. The onsite hotel is already booked so only the lodge is available. So you went to last years event, how was it and how were the wines? 

If folks could at least give me a yeah or nah it would help me know if it were worth persuing any further.


----------



## Ajmassa

https://www.splitrockresort.com/things-to-do/events/wine-festival/index.html
Hard to commit for June. I’m gonna try to find out how long we realistically have to book. I’m still 75%. And most definitely would be needing a tee time as well.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> https://www.splitrockresort.com/things-to-do/events/wine-festival/index.html
> Hard to commit for June. I’m gonna try to find out how long we realistically have to book. I’m still 75%. And most definitely would be needing a tee time as well.



I will but want to wait a little to see who else responds. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## geek

This would be a nice meetup for sure. If this works for me I can only do 1 night I think.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> This would be a nice meetup for sure. If this works for me I can only do 1 night I think.



The only problem is it's a 2 night minimum but I would think there will be singles occupancies you could hook up with.


----------



## Ajmassa

tjgaul said:


> Regardless of how many people elect to participate it looks like a nice getaway weekend so we are signed up. I did not attend last year, but the web page for this year's event lists the wine, food and craft vendors from the 2017 event. If anyone else is going we would be glad to meet up at some point. If not, I'm sure it will be a good time.



Agreed. This sounds like a nice weekend for me my honey regardless. Typically we head downashore on wknds throughout the summer. This would be a nice change of pace. 
And if everyone gets together to meet or have dinner or exchange bottles etc it would be fantastic. ... and if I squeezed in a round of golf with my man Fred even better! They’re calling for 75° and sunny on 6/23-24. (Trying to radiate some positive vibes!)


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Agreed. This sounds like a nice weekend for me my honey regardless. Typically we head downashore on wknds throughout the summer. This would be a nice change of pace.
> And if everyone gets together to meet or have dinner or exchange bottles etc it would be fantastic. ... and if I squeezed in a round of golf with my man Fred even better! They’re calling for 75° and sunny on 6/23-24. (Trying to radiate some positive vibes!)



Kudos to you, I'm going to go ahead and book the rooms. Wonder how many other golfer we will have. Looks like a tight course.


----------



## Ajmassa

Screw it. Count me in 100%. I played split rock a few years ago on a bachelor party weekend at lake harmony. They have 27 holes and give options which 18 to play I believe. Beautiful course. Not overly tight. Tho we played the cheaper and slightly less difficult course option.


----------



## pgentile

Me and my wonderful lady will be attending for the 2 nights. However I gave up golf many years ago and will probably find a nice hiking trail or two instead. But will participate in all other activities.


----------



## mainshipfred

Not sure if this is the correct way to do this. Everyone mentioned responded with somewhat of an interest. @tjgaul, @jgmann67, @JohnT, @geek, @Ajmassa5983, @pgentile, @Boatboy24, @heatherd, @ceeaton, @bkisel, @TomC,@joeswine,@Elizajean. @tjgaul already reserved his room, @Ajmassa5983 and @pgentile are confirmed going. @JohnT, @bkisel and @geek were goes if one night but I'm not sure about now. @Boatboy24 just can't commit as of now. Of course this invite is for anyone not just those listed. I really want to get these rooms booked and if I could get a few more commitments I will go ahead with it. Yhanks in advance.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> Not sure if this is the correct way to do this. Everyone mentioned responded with somewhat of an interest. @tjgaul, @jgmann67, @JohnT, @geek, @Ajmassa5983, @pgentile, @Boatboy24, @heatherd, @ceeaton, @bkisel, @TomC,@joeswine,@Elizajean. @tjgaul already reserved his room, @Ajmassa5983 and @pgentile are confirmed going. @JohnT, @bkisel and @geek were goes if one night but I'm not sure about now. @Boatboy24 just can't commit as of now. Of course this invite is for anyone not just those listed. I really want to get these rooms booked and if I could get a few more commitments I will go ahead with it. Yhanks in advance.


I will attend for two nights with my husband and daughter.


----------



## mainshipfred

Excellent, you are the 5th, Thanks Heather, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## geek

Fred, you mentioned the weekend of June 23, right?

If I could do this then Friday the 22 until Sunday the 24 to get the 2 nights.
We have a family vacation trip in April, out of the country.

In June, my wife and I have a very likely and possible trip out of the country again but I think we will be back on June 16, so I will be back home the weekend prior to this meetup.

Based on the rates you got at $168.40/night, we're looking at $336.80 with all taxes and fees included, plus meals.

I will discuss this with my wife to see if we can budget for this meetup.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Fred, you mentioned the weekend of June 23, right?
> 
> If I could do this then Friday the 22 until Sunday the 24 to get the 2 nights.
> We have a family vacation trip in April, out of the country.
> 
> In June, my wife and I have a very likely and possible trip out of the country again but I think we will be back on June 16, so I will be back home the weekend prior to this meetup.
> 
> Based on the rates you got at $168.40/night, we're looking at $336.80 with all taxes and fees included, plus meals.
> 
> I will discuss this with my wife to see if we can budget for this meetup.



Great, just let me know please. It will be plus the festival fee of $25.00 ea but there are a lot of free activities.


----------



## mainshipfred

mainshipfred said:


> Great, just let me know please. It will be plus the festival fee of $25.00 ea but there are a lot of free activities.



Forgot to mention I was also thinking the 22nd and 23rd.


----------



## geek

I will check their site for details about the wine festival and see what activities they will have.


----------



## mainshipfred

mainshipfred said:


> Posted this in another thread but wanted to make sure everyone interested saw it.. Here is what I received from Split Rocks Resort for the 23rd of June.



I have them listed on page 4


----------



## mainshipfred

The rooms are booked. We have 10 and as of now there are only 7 remaining so first come first served. You will have your choice of 22nd and 23rd or the 23rd and 24th.


----------



## pgentile

Just got off the phone with Splitrock via the 888 number on the sheet and the lovely woman Maryanne working reservations has no information in her system about the Fred Black Group, I just emailed her the rate sheet you posted.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> Just got off the phone with Splitrock via the 888 number on the sheet and the lovely woman Maryanne working reservations has no information in her system about the Fred Black Group, I just emailed her the rate sheet you posted.



Greg, the person in charge of group rates will get the contract to me on Monday. He did put a hold on the rooms though. I couldn't even book mine till then.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Greg, the person in charge of group rates will get the contract to me on Monday. He did put a hold on the rooms though. I couldn't even book mine till then.


Cool, got it.


----------



## geek

Are there any specifics about the wine festival for that weekend?


----------



## geek

Found this:

https://www.splitrockresort.com/things-to-do/events/wine-festival/index.html


----------



## dcbrown73

I would be up for the wine festival in June. Two nights is not an issue.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> I would be up for the wine festival in June. Two nights is not an issue.



If I can make this trip, maybe we can share a car rental and go together, if you want.


----------



## ceeaton

Mentioned this to my wife, I think there is a very good chance we come since it falls between her spring and summer classes. I will post once she gets a chance to look over the particulars, but around $400 and a wine festival you can walk to is all she needed to hear!

Our plan is to drive up Friday after work, come home Sunday afternoon. How much wine should I bring? Is that allowed (I know it's not at the Festival). BTW, many of the wineries featured are ones that attend the Gettysburg Festival every September, didn't have a bad wine, some a little too sweet for my taste, though.


----------



## heatherd

Sounds like fun, looking forward to meeting some new WMT folks! So far, I've met @ceeaton and one other member.


----------



## jgmann67

June is state budget season and the last couple weeks in the month are 7 day weeks. Haven't planned anything for June in decades, unfortunately. Sorry, I'm out.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> If I can make this trip, maybe we can share a car rental and go together, if you want.



That's possible. I host a monthly wine tasting event every 3rd Sunday. We had our meeting last night and I actually ask them if they were interested in possibly attending this wine festival also. The group has another winemaker in it also, though he makes mostly fruit wines from trees his family owns on their properties. He doesn't make any from grapes.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> So far, I've met @ceeaton and one other member.


And all of you naysayers note, she lived to tell about it! It may have taken a while for her ears to readjust to a lack of babble after meeting me, but nevertheless, she survived in good enough condition to post here.

PS. My wife has looked at the available information about the weekend and seems to still have a positive attitude. So other than finding a new leash for me, I think it is a go for us to attend.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Mentioned this to my wife, I think there is a very good chance we come since it falls between her spring and summer classes. I will post once she gets a chance to look over the particulars, but around $400 and a wine festival you can walk to is all she needed to hear!
> 
> Our plan is to drive up Friday after work, come home Sunday afternoon. How much wine should I bring? Is that allowed (I know it's not at the Festival). BTW, many of the wineries featured are ones that attend the Gettysburg Festival every September, didn't have a bad wine, some a little too sweet for my taste, though.



I'm also trying to set up some kind of meeting room or pavilion for us to share our wines but I keep forgetting to ask. I won't have much of a selection to bring except for a few kit wines but will bring some juice bucket and grape wines if you promise not to open them for awhile. Depending on the final count I was planning on bringing 2 cases.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> June is state budget season and the last couple weeks in the month are 7 day weeks. Haven't planned anything for June in decades, unfortunately. Sorry, I'm out.



Sorry to hear that. Have to keep it in mind for next year.


----------



## mainshipfred

We can now book our rooms, please see below.

Hi Fred,
Please see attached for the executed letter of agreement. Members of your group will now be able to call in and book reservations. The block is listed under Fred Black Group and the number for reservations is 800.255.7625, in house reservations. Please feel free to reach out with any feedback or questions.


----------



## jgmann67

mainshipfred said:


> Sorry to hear that. Have to keep it in mind for next year.



I haven't had a free June since 1997 unfortunately.


----------



## mainshipfred

The group has another winemaker in it also, though he makes mostly fruit wines from trees his family owns on their properties. He doesn't make any from grapes.[/QUOTE]

Fruit, grape, mead, flower or whatever ones heart desires, all are weclome. It would be nice if I could call and get the last 7 rooms available.


----------



## pgentile

Just spoke to the lovely Maryanne at SplitRock and we are booked for the 23rd and 24th. I will be bringing a few wines for tasting and a few wines for trading.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> Just spoke to the lovely Maryanne at SplitRock and we are booked for the 23rd and 24th. I will be bringing a few wines for tasting and a few wines for trading.



Really great, anyone else book yet?


----------



## geek

I will try to remember and hopefully book later today, I assume they hold your credit card info and give you a cancellation period of a few days before that weekend to cancel without penalty (for those of us that really want to go but there's a small % that something else comes up for that weekend).


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> I will try to remember and hopefully book later today, I assume they hold your credit card info and give you a cancellation period of a few days before that weekend to cancel without penalty (for those of us that really want to go but there's a small % that something else comes up for that weekend).



They actually took one day out of my account. The cancellation for full refund is 15 days prior to.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> They actually took one day out of my account. The cancellation for full refund is 15 days prior to.



So one really needs to be committed or take the risk of losing a night


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> So one really needs to be committed or take the risk of losing a night



No, you will get the initial deposit back if within the time period.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> No, you will get the initial deposit back if within the time period.



Ahhhh, ok.....


----------



## heatherd

I booked our room and bought tickets to the festival.


----------



## ceeaton

Booked our room today for the 22nd and 23rd. Now for those festival tickets...

edit: got the festival tickets, good to go now.


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> I booked our room and bought tickets to the festival.



Heather, did you book under the Fred Black Group? I just spoke to them and besides myself only Paul and Craig have reserved rooms. If you didn't book through the group and got the same rate let me know please.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> Heather, did you book under the Fred Black Group? I just spoke to them and besides myself only Paul and Craig have reserved rooms. If you didn't book through the group and got the same rate let me know please.


I didn't know there was a group rate, but will call and get that adjusted.


----------



## Ajmassa

Finally booked. 22nd and 23rd. Still need to grab the tickets though.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Finally booked. 22nd and 23rd. Still need to grab the tickets though.



Thanks for reminding me. I have to get the tickets as well.


----------



## mainshipfred

I was only going to get the festival tickets for Saturday. Really don't want to drive 4.5 hours after drinking on Sunday. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## pgentile

I got the two day ticket, but we are staying saturday night and sunday night.


----------



## Ajmassa

Planned on getting just Saturday.


----------



## geek

I haven't looked but did you mention the ticket price?


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> I haven't looked but did you mention the ticket price?



I think $25.00 inadvance


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I think $25.00 inadvance


I got mine for $30 a piece for Saturday.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I got mine for $30 a piece for Saturday.


I just checked the prices just went up $5.


----------



## geek

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## mainshipfred

I spoke to Split Rock yesterday and we only have 4 rooms booked. I know @tjgaul booked outside the group and probably can't change it. @heatherd did you have a chance to change yours to the group? Who I think booked through the group are myself, @ceeaton, @Ajmassa5983 and possibly @pgentile. The group name is "Fred Black Group" if you did not. We need 80% booking to get the rate which is 4 more rooms. I know there is still time and a few others have shown an interest. Anyone else?


----------



## tjgaul

I just sent the hotel an email asking to be added to the group. I'll let you know when I hear back from them.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> I spoke to Split Rock yesterday and we only have 4 rooms booked. I know @tjgaul booked outside the group and probably can't change it. @heatherd did you have a chance to change yours to the group? Who I think booked through the group are myself, @ceeaton, @Ajmassa5983 and possibly @pgentile. The group name is "Fred Black Group" if you did not. We need 80% booking to get the rate which is 4 more rooms. I know there is still time and a few others have shown an interest. Anyone else?


I haven't yet, but thanks for reminding me...


----------



## JohnT

Any way to post a summary? 

Full dates and prices?

I have been away from this tread for a while now. I have interest if you guys can put up with me.


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> Any way to post a summary?
> 
> Full dates and prices?
> 
> I have been away from this tread for a while now. I have interest if you guys can put up with me.



You don't know how many times I wanted to PM you to see if you were coming. Glad you are in.


----------



## mainshipfred

@JohnT, go towards the top of the 4th page and you will find the particulars. Plus a little lower A.J. shared a link to the festival.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> ... I have interest if you guys can put up with me.


If they can stomach me, you'll be no problem. I'll be frustrated all weekend not being able to cook (grill), though.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> If they can stomach me, you'll be no problem. I'll be frustrated all weekend not being able to cook (grill), though.



I bet they have grilles on the property, good thought.


----------



## Ajmassa

I have some figuring out to do for this thing. Unfortunately the last conversation we had about it was in the kitchen- right next to the fridge. Noticed the “save the date” for a wedding we are going to—on Sat June 23rd. 
BUT not all is lost. The wedding just so happens to be up the mts. Beyond the poconos near Elk. So split rock is on the way. 
Now thinking taking off Monday-staying up Elk sat night- wine festival Sunday with a room- leaving Mon morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I have some figuring out to do for this thing. Unfortunately the last conversation we had about it was in the kitchen- right next to the fridge. Noticed the “save the date” for a wedding we are going to—on Sat June 23rd.
> BUT not all is lost. The wedding just so happens to be up the mts. Beyond the poconos near Elk. So split rock is on the way.
> Now thinking taking off Monday-staying up Elk sat night- wine festival Sunday with a room- leaving Mon morning.



That's a bite. I think all the activity is happening Saturday and our private get together Saturday night. There is a 2 night minimum but perhaps if someone just wants to stay Saturday night only they could split you booking. BTW, does that make golfing Sunday morning?


----------



## JohnT

.. 23rd of June. HMMMMM. Let me speak to the warden and see if I can get sprung for a couple of days.


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> .. 23rd of June. HMMMMM. Let me speak to the warden and see if I can get sprung for a couple of days.



Wardens are welcome, mine is coming so are others. It could be the First Annual Wardens convention as well.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> That's a bite. I think all the activity is happening Saturday and our private get together Saturday night. There is a 2 night minimum but perhaps if someone just wants to stay Saturday night only they could split you booking. BTW, does that make golfing Sunday morning?



Gotta talk to the ‘boss’ about it mainly. Plus Maryanne who deals in customer service is super nice and accommodating. I’ve spoken with her twice now. 
It’s a bummer it falls smack dab in the middle of it- really threw a wrench into the gears. Normally I’d just bail on the wedding but it’s one of MY childhood friends- not hers. I’ll figure it out. Need to look into all the particulars and come up with an ideal plan. I know we’ll be there to enjoy one of the days- but unfortunately Saturday day will not be one of the options.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Gotta talk to the ‘boss’ about it mainly. Plus Maryanne who deals in customer service is super nice and accommodating. I’ve spoken with her twice now.
> It’s a bummer it falls smack dab in the middle of it- really threw a wrench into the gears. Normally I’d just bail on the wedding but it’s one of MY childhood friends- not hers. I’ll figure it out. Need to look into all the particulars and come up with an ideal plan. I know we’ll be there to enjoy one of the days- but unfortunately Saturday day will not be one of the options.



I think as long as I leave by 3 or 4 on Sunday I'll be OK. Definately won't leave without meeting you.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Gotta talk to the ‘boss’ about it mainly. Plus Maryanne who deals in customer service is super nice and accommodating. I’ve spoken with her twice now.
> It’s a bummer it falls smack dab in the middle of it- really threw a wrench into the gears. Normally I’d just bail on the wedding but it’s one of MY childhood friends- not hers. I’ll figure it out. Need to look into all the particulars and come up with an ideal plan. I know we’ll be there to enjoy one of the days- but unfortunately Saturday day will not be one of the options.





mainshipfred said:


> I think as long as I leave by 3 or 4 on Sunday I'll be OK. Definitely won't leave without meeting you.


Yea, we've got to see some pictures of that "finished" wine room. No pressure Aj!


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> I think as long as I leave by 3 or 4 on Sunday I'll be OK. Definately won't leave without meeting you.





ceeaton said:


> Yea, we've got to see some pictures of that "finished" wine room. No pressure Aj!


I know man. I’m gonna get creative to try and be around so nothing needs to be forced. The wedding is what it is. Will be fun but not really looking forward to it. But the bachelor party in AC next month? I most certainly AM looking forward to that!
And “Finished” room pics Craig? Whahahahahaha. Maybe at the 2019 or 2020 wine festival I’ll have those for ya. You know the Johnny cash tune “One Piece at a Time”? That’s my wine room. Except for the “and it didn’t cost me dime” part. 
Squeezing it in between many other projects- tonight is cutting down my sink legs and installing 2 new pvc drains. And routing the water lines to accept faucet and new hose bib. And guess who’s NOT a plumber? I must admit I do enjoy all of it though.


----------



## heatherd

I emailed to get my reservation modified to be in the group, but I must have done the wrong dates (Saturday/Sunday rather than Friday/Saturday). I'll get that fixed this week.


----------



## heatherd

I was able to change my dates online, and I added Fred Black group in the notes.


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> I was able to change my dates online, and I added Fred Black group in the notes.



I'm pretty sure when I set up the group rate we had our choice of the combination of the 22nd and 23rd or the 23rd and 24th as long as you had 2 nights. At the time I wasn't sure what would work best for everyone.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> I'm pretty sure when I set up the group rate we had our choice of the combination of the 22nd and 23rd or the 23rd and 24th as long as you had 2 nights. At the time I wasn't sure what would work best for everyone.


The glitch is that I wanted a two-room suite with kitchen that's only available in their Galleria building, so that's where we booked for 6/22-6/25. Adding waterpark passes was also outside the block parameters. There are still spots in your block of rooms in the lodge for 22/23 and 23/24. They're super helpful with getting what I'm looking for.


----------



## ceeaton

@mainshipfred, did you get enough people to reserve rooms to get the better rate? If not, do you happen to know how much more we'll pay with the higher rate? Just plannin'...


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> @mainshipfred, did you get enough people to reserve rooms to get the better rate? If not, do you happen to know how much more we'll pay with the higher rate? Just plannin'...



Not yet but there is still 2 months. I was going to send out another post. We need 2 more.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Not yet but there is still 2 months. I was going to send out another post. We need 2 more.


Maybe if I cancel, you could get two more, then I'd sign back up without anyone knowing?


----------



## mainshipfred

We have 4 spaces left but only need 2 more to obtain the discount. Only 2 months left and I know there were a few others that showed an interest. Come on the 2 more so the others can benefit from the group rate. It would really be nice if we could fill all 4 openings. I had a tasting with @Boatboy24 and a new minemaker friend and the time just flew by. If we had 10 of us and their spouses I can only imagine what a good time we could have.


----------



## mainshipfred

@geek, @bkisel, @JohnT, @dcbrown73 you all initially have shown some interest in coming. Sign up and let's make it a "PARTY". Or any other last minute procrastinators.


----------



## geek

I haven't booked because I think the timing would not be good for me, I may be out of the country around that specific time..... :-(


----------



## bkisel

mainshipfred said:


> @geek, @bkisel, @JohnT, @dcbrown73 you all initially have shown some interest in coming. Sign up and let's make it a "PARTY". Or any other last minute procrastinators.



I never committed that I recall just expressed an interest. I might be able to do a day trip but have procrastinated in looking up the travel time, any conflicts I might have with other planned activities and not the least of which run it by my wife. Sorry if I've inconvenienced anyone.


----------



## dcbrown73

mainshipfred said:


> We have 4 spaces left but only need 2 more to obtain the discount. Only 2 months left and I know there were a few others that showed an interest. Come on the 2 more so the others can benefit from the group rate. It would really be nice if we could fill all 4 openings. I had a tasting with @Boatboy24 and a new minemaker friend and the time just flew by. If we had 10 of us and their spouses I can only imagine what a good time we could have.



As of yesterday, it became a whole lot less likely for me. I signed a contract on a new house, it closes May 31st, and my apartment lease ends on June 20th. I will be moving and cleaning up the apartment around that time. So yay, new home. Boo, not likely to be able to go to this event.


----------



## mainshipfred

Well we are only a month away. Sure would be nice if we could fill the last 2-4 slots. Also if anyone is interested I have a chance to pick up 22 used carboys for $15.00 ea. Probably get them cheaper if I bought them all. They are 5 and 6 gallons, anyone interested I can bring them with me.


----------



## geek

Fred, I'm definitely out, my son has a soccer tournament that weekend in NY.
I hope I can make it the next time.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Fred, I'm definitely out, my son has a soccer tournament that weekend in NY.
> I hope I can make it the next time.



Sorry to hear, yes hopefully we will make this an annual thing. Good luck at the tournament.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Well we are only a month away. Sure would be nice if we could fill the last 2-4 slots. Also if anyone is interested I have a chance to pick up 22 used carboys for $15.00 ea. Probably get them cheaper if I bought them all. They are 5 and 6 gallons, anyone interested I can bring them with me.


I'd be in for 2-5's and a 6 if they are available. Nice price.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> I'd be in for 2-5's and a 6 if they are available. Nice price.



I'm emailing them now to buy all of them. 10 6's and 7 5's left.


----------



## mainshipfred

Picking up the carboys this evening. let me know what you want. I'm taking 2 6's, already have 7 - 5's. That will bump my carboy count to 23.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Picking up the carboys this evening. let me know what you want. I'm taking 2 6's, already have 7 - 5's. That will bump my carboy count to 23.


I only have 21, are you allowed to have more than me?


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I only have 21, are you allowed to have more than me?



Not sure, I don't know all the rules.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Not sure, I don't know all the rules.


The only rule is that you make the rules up as you go. I've decided that I've been making wine longer than you, so you can't have more carboys than I do, so give a few up so I have one more than you do.

Actually, I don't think I have any more room for them, unless I can get rid of another kid and turn their bedroom into a wine room.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> The only rule is that you make the rules up as you go. I've decided that I've been making wine longer than you, so you can't have more carboys than I do, so give a few up so I have one more than you do.
> 
> Actually, I don't think I have any more room for them, unless I can get rid of another kid and turn their bedroom into a wine room.



That sounds like a plan


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Not sure, I don't know all the rules.



There's only one rule: "Whoever dies with the most toys wins"


----------



## tjgaul

Johnd said:


> There's only one rule: "Whoever dies with the most toys wins"



And by "toys" I'm sure that you mean carboys!


----------



## Johnd

tjgaul said:


> And by "toys" I'm sure that you mean carboys!



No, much more than carboys Tim! All wine toys included, presses, crushers, fermenters, barrels, bins, testing apparatus, etc. is all fair game!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> No, much more than carboys Tim! All wine toys included, presses, crushers, fermenters, barrels, bins, testing apparatus, etc. is all fair game!



Are there individual categories and do you have to die. I currently have 39 carboys not counting ones and halves. Honestly though I think only full ones should count.


----------



## mainshipfred

for those that wanted some of the carboys the 6 is more like a 7. The first pic is of a full 6 gallon and the second (if they come up in that order) is what was transfered from the 6. I'm guessing I added close to another gallon to top it off. Let me know if you still want them.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Are there individual categories and do you have to die. I currently have 39 carboys not counting ones and halves. Honestly though I think only full ones should count.



No categories. While you’re alive, just collect as many toys as possible, you won’t be judged until you die. At that unfortunate crossroad, however, your toys are compared with those who have predeceased you. Since we don’t know when our number is up, we just have to press forward and continue to collect.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> for those that wanted some of the carboys the 6 is more like a 7. The first pic is of a full 6 gallon and the second (if they come up in that order) is what was transfered from the 6. I'm guessing I added close to another gallon to top it off. Let me know if you still want them.


That is fine with me.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just spoke to Split Rocks. Thanks to @heatherd for booking 4 nights we only need one more to get one more to get the rate. Anyone?


----------



## JohnT

mainshipfred said:


> Just spoke to Split Rocks. Thanks to @heatherd for booking 4 nights we only need one more to get one more to get the rate. Anyone?



Could you please remind me of the dates again?


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> Could you please remind me of the dates again?



The Festival is Saturday June 23rd. You have your choice of 22nd and 23rd or 23rd and 24th or all. A.J. probably won't be there until Sunday the 24th due to a wedding. I'm going staying Friday and Saturday which I think most are. Really would like you to come. BTW, you also have to buy the Festival tickets and please book under the Fred Black Group.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> The Festival is Saturday June 23rd. You have your choice of 22nd and 23rd or 23rd and 24th or all. A.J. probably won't be there until Sunday the 24th due to a wedding. I'm going staying Friday and Saturday which I think most are. Really would like you to come. BTW, you also have to buy the Festival tickets and please book under the Fred Black Group.


I think the Festival is both Saturday the 23rd and Sunday the 24th. You can buy tickets for either individual day or there is a discount for buying both days.

https://www.etix.com/ticket/v/12819/split-rock-resort-wine-festival


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> I think the Festival is both Saturday the 23rd and Sunday the 24th. You can buy tickets for either individual day or there is a discount for buying both days.
> 
> https://www.etix.com/ticket/v/12819/split-rock-resort-wine-festival


I bought the Saturday ticket to the festival.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> The Festival is Saturday June 23rd. You have your choice of 22nd and 23rd or 23rd and 24th or all. A.J. probably won't be there until Sunday the 24th due to a wedding. I'm going staying Friday and Saturday which I think most are. Really would like you to come. BTW, you also have to buy the Festival tickets and please book under the Fred Black Group.




I'll getting into Split Rock on Saturday, staying Saturday and Sunday night, bought the two day festival tickets as well.


----------



## mainshipfred

Getting really excited to meet everyone. I would have bought tickets for both days but it's a 4.5 hour drive for me. Didn't think drinking before making that drive would be a good idea. Also we plan on getting there around 5:00 on Friday if anyone wants to catch up for dinner or wine sharing or something.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I bought the Saturday ticket to the festival.


I bought Saturday too. Unfortunately my bride has a microbiology test the following Monday, so I think we'll be out-o-there pretty early on Sunday (breakfast and bolt).

We plan on getting there when we get there on Friday, will probably leave the Harrisburg area around 4 pm. I think the plan for us is to eat dinner somewhere on the way up, not investigated options yet.

Fred, did you ask if we are allowed to share wine etc with the festival going on? I imagine once it ends for the night we should be able to discretely taste each other's wines somewhere. If our rooms are all close together we could always draw straws and discretely taste/test wines in that room.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I bought Saturday too. Unfortunately my bride has a microbiology test the following Monday, so I think we'll be out-o-there pretty early on Sunday (breakfast and bolt).
> 
> We plan on getting there when we get there on Friday, will probably leave the Harrisburg area around 4 pm. I think the plan for us is to eat dinner somewhere on the way up, not investigated options yet.
> 
> Fred, did you ask if we are allowed to share wine etc with the festival going on? I imagine once it ends for the night we should be able to discretely taste each other's wines somewhere. If our rooms are all close together we could always draw straws and discretely taste/test wines in that room.



Really don't see that as a problem. I can't imagine everyone going to the resort is attending the festival. 

As you know I'm relatively new to this and don't have many wines to offer. Probably the wine with the most potential is my Norton from last fall which is a late harvest so it's only going on 7 months old. I'm playing around with some blending and acid adjustments but I'm just not that good at it. So I'll probably bring a 100% and the blend I come up with. My blend choices are Syrah, Barbera and Zin. I was thinking 70/10/10/10, any thoughts?


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Really don't see that as a problem. I can't imagine everyone going to the resort is attending the festival.
> 
> As you know I'm relatively new to this and don't have many wines to offer. Probably the wine with the most potential is my Norton from last fall which is a late harvest so it's only going on 7 months old. I'm playing around with some blending and acid adjustments but I'm just not that good at it. So I'll probably bring a 100% and the blend I come up with. My blend choices are Syrah, Barbera and Zin. I was thinking 70/10/10/10, any thoughts?


I think we'll have had plenty of wine from the festival, so don't sweat it. I'm more into meeting everyone and putting faces with names.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I think we'll have had plenty of wine from the festival, so don't sweat it. I'm more into meeting everyone and putting faces with names.


 
Well you are getting some Norton like it or not. Lol


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Well you are getting some Norton like it or not. Lol


I'm thinking you would be a perfect candidate for a Twenty-Three Mile WInery Red Blend - 50% Petite Sirah, 50% Zinfandel, both from the Suisun Valley in CA. Needs some time, still a bit tannic (probably will be for several years to come).


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> I imagine once it ends for the night we should be able to discretely taste each other's wines somewhere. If our rooms are all close together we could always draw straws and discretely taste/test wines in that room.



We should try to have a tasting Saturday Night, everyone who is going will be there that night.

My list for tasting:

2017 SA Cab
2017 Sangiovese/Barbera
2017 Sauv Blanc
2017 Cherry
2017 Blueberry
2018 Pear/Pineapple


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> We should try to have a tasting Saturday Night, everyone who is going will be there that night.
> 
> My list for tasting:
> 
> 2017 SA Cab
> 2017 Sangiovese/Barbera
> 2017 Sauv Blanc
> 2017 Cherry
> 2017 Blueberry
> 2018 Pear/Pineapple



Saturday night is what I was thinking as well. That is a lot of wine. If we all bring that much I think we will make a bunch of new friends.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Saturday night is what I was thinking as well. That is a lot of wine. If we all bring that much I think we will make a bunch of new friends.



But you won't remember meeting them!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> But you won't remember meeting them!


In some cases that may be a good thing (I'm thinking about the rest of the group after they "experience" me).


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> But you won't remember meeting them!



I'll be lucky if I even remember being at the resort let alone people.


----------



## Boatboy24

Has a photographer been hired for this? We will need pics.


----------



## Johnd

Wondering what exactly it means to “experience” Craig............and if it’s legal


----------



## mainshipfred

I'll bring the Nortons, 2016 Amorosso, 2018 Coconut Yuzu Pinot Grigio, Barbera and maybe a 2016 Syrah or Zin.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Has a photographer been hired for this? We will need pics.



I think there will be a lot of pics, some good and some we wish didn't exist.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Saturday night is what I was thinking as well. That is a lot of wine. If we all bring that much I think we will make a bunch of new friends.



We can open one, some or all, doesn't matter, but that will be my inventory to select from for the evening.


----------



## heatherd

I can bring a few things as well. Just bottled 2017 fall whites: chenin blanc and sauvignon blanc. If I get my Washington State Pinot bottled this weekend, I can bring that as well. Any idea where we'd be able to gather to do the tasting/meet-up on Saturday evening?


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Wondering what exactly it means to “experience” Craig............and if it’s legal


It's legal (remember my wife will be there). But I've been told the full "Craig Experience" requires earplugs, or else you may be temporarily deaf the next morning.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> It's legal (remember my wife will be there). But I've been told the full "Craig Experience" requires earplugs, or else you may be temporarily deaf the next morning.



I hope you all have a wonderful time, I was toying with making a southern invasion, but had a conflict, weeklong cruise with the family, New Orleans, Key West, Nassau, Freeport, back to NO.


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> I can bring a few things as well. Just bottled 2017 fall whites: chenin blanc and sauvignon blanc. If I get my Washington State Pinot bottled this weekend, I can bring that as well. Any idea where we'd be able to gather to do the tasting/meet-up on Saturday evening?



I was thinking PARTY AT HEATHER'S! Or if its a nice day we could bring some lawn chairs and sit by the lake. I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful time, I was toying with making a southern invasion, but had a conflict, weeklong cruise with the family, New Orleans, Key West, Nassau, Freeport, back to NO.



That would have been nice. Have fun on your cruise, maybe next time.


----------



## mainshipfred

Here is the dilema, we have 6 rooms booked and the minimum is 8. Do I call them and let them know? The current rate is $167.00 plus the other fees. I was realy hoping we would have more of an interest. Heather and Tim won't be affected since they booked outside the group but are still in the count. I don't want to make this decision on my own. Please respond quickly.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Here is the dilema, we have 6 rooms booked and the minimum is 8. Do I call them and let them know? The current rate is $167.00 plus the other fees. I was realy hoping we would have more of an interest. Heather and Tim won't be affected since they booked outside the group but are still in the count. I don't want to make this decision on my own. Please respond quickly.



I say contact them. This way if they have others interested in the rooms they can book them. And I guess the question is if you don't contact them and then we get there and those rooms don't get filled do we have to pay for them? And what is the room cost without the group discount? I'm going either way, just curious.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm going anyway as well. When I last checked the rate with either an AARP or AAA discount was $167.00 plus the fees and the fees are around $70-80. I thought the initial idea too get together was would spark more interest especially with Heather's recommendation about the festival.


----------



## mainshipfred

Waiting for AJ and Craig to chime in but I think I am going to call. In case you don't know we have @tjgaul @heatherd @ceeaton @Ajmassa5983 you and myself going. @JohnT was thinking of driving up Sunday just for the day.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> I'm going anyway as well. When I last checked the rate with either an AARP or AAA discount was $167.00 plus the fees and the fees are around $70-80. I thought the initial idea too get together was would spark more interest especially with Heather's recommendation about the festival.



You said 6 rooms booked? 12 people? More would have been better, but it's a start.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Waiting for AJ and Craig to chime in but I think I am going to call. In case you don't know we have @tjgaul @heatherd @ceeaton @Ajmassa5983 you and myself going. @JohnT was thinking of driving up Sunday just for the day.


That's around what I thought


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> You said 6 rooms booked? 12 people? More would have been better, but it's a start.



I'm assuming 12. I think Heather was booking for more then 2 people but still ony one room. Plus JohnT if he comes.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> I'm assuming 12. I think Heather was booking for more then 2 people but still ony one room. Plus JohnT if he comes.


Correct - my husband and daughter.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Waiting for AJ and Craig to chime in but I think I am going to call. In case you don't know we have @tjgaul @heatherd @ceeaton @Ajmassa5983 you and myself going. @JohnT was thinking of driving up Sunday just for the day.


Sorry, been busy at work. We are going whether it costs more or not. So you can call if you'd like, won't make us not come.


----------



## heatherd

That was too much fun! Pics or it didn’t happen....

This is the wine that Craig, Fred, Tim, and Paul kindly bestowed upon me. It was great to meet everyone and their better half’s. Thanks and we’ll have to do this again!


----------



## mainshipfred

There is a song that says you can never have too much fun but this was pretty close. Thanks to all the ladies for an especially enjoyable evening. I'm sure Paul is going to post a lot of pics and remember I said some good and some we wish didn't exist. Well I think there will be no good ones.


----------



## heatherd

...and don't worry @Ajmassa5983 , there's still wine left in Pennsylvania for you and @pgentile.


----------



## Ajmassa

heatherd said:


> ...and don't worry @Ajmassa5983 , there's still wine left in Pennsylvania for you and @pgentile.



There sure is! Working on getting a taste from all of em right now!


----------



## pgentile

Had a blast last night, it was great to meet everybody. Great wines too!! I'll post photos tomorrow when I get home. Picked up a few bottles of cab franc today at the festival. Oh and Fred's Norton blend was the star of the show last night for me.


----------



## ceeaton

As I said in another post, I think our wines tasted better than the commercial ones, plus we could have as much as we wanted, not a thimble full!

Edit: forgot to say, meeting @pgentile and @tjgaul (and their significant others, having already met @heatherd and @mainshipfred) was pretty special. When someone posts on this forum, if you've met them I think you can discern a bit more about what they are posting. Sometimes we hide subliminal messages in our posts without really realizing it, the experience of having talked in person with a fellow winemaker is so valuable, in my opinion. That's what I really loved about this weekend.

Oh, and Fred, thanks for coming up with the idea and sticking with it. Without your perseverance the get together would have never happened, thanks again!


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> That was too much fun! Pics or it didn’t happen...
> This is the wine that Craig, Fred, Tim, and Paul kindly bestowed upon me. It was great to meet everyone and their better half’s. Thanks and we’ll have to do this again!


Heather, thanks for posting that. I always forget to write down what I give away, that picture is a good record for me!


----------



## pgentile

Got back home about an hour ago from the 1st Annual Fred Black Home Winery Convention. As I said in a previous post we had a blast. We ended up having tastings two nights, only Tim, Nancy, Lori and myself were able to be there both nights. But both nights were a good time. 

Lined up some of my tasting selections.




The selections from the whole group. Some were for tasting other for trade.


----------



## pgentile

More from the 1st night







This next photo shows what was voted as the official Convention hand signal.




This what I yielded in trades

:

This is what I liked most from the festival, bought three bottles, we ended up drinking two on night number two:




Start of 2nd night:


----------



## pgentile

2nd night Continued:


----------



## pgentile

We ended up drinking and enjoying the brunello as well, but I can't remember who's that was?


----------



## heatherd

Thanks for all the photos @pgentile! That is evidence of what happens when dedicated wine makers like ourselves really commit to tasting all the wines multiple times, just to be certain that we give informed feedback.


----------



## mainshipfred

Great job with the pics Paul and Lori.


----------



## mainshipfred

Time to start planning next years event. Keep the time and place ideas coming.


----------



## pgentile

heatherd said:


> Thanks for all the photos @pgentile! That is evidence of what happens when dedicated wine makers like ourselves really commit to tasting all the wines multiple times, just to be certain that we give informed feedback.


So true!


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> We ended up drinking and enjoying the brunello as well, but I can't remember who's that was?


That be mine. Done by the book (except sorbate), is 28 months and 2 days old when you tried it. Glad you liked it, @jgmann67's wife likes that one best out of what she's tasted of mine.

I have the same kit to try and extended maceration on in the near future.

Oh, and thanks for all of the wonderful pictures. I didn't take a single one the whole time I was there (probably too inebriated to work the camera built into my phone).


----------



## Johnd

Looks like you all had a great time and represented the WMT Wino Family quite effectively!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Looks like you all had a great time and represented the WMT Wino Family quite effectively!!


We did miss the southern invasion though


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> We did miss the southern invasion though



You’ve no idea how close the invasion came.......when you guys started setting it up, I decided to go. Checked my calendar and already had the family vacation planned. Maybe next go-round.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Time to start planning next years event. Keep the time and place ideas coming.



Well hold on now. Not just yet. Because that’s gonna be a whole new thread! I am surely not ready to move on from the Sea of chambouricin. Had to work today and Just waiting for some free time to actually tell it like is from my perspective! Hard to plan next years with this year’s hangover still lingering.


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> That be mine. Done by the book (except sorbate), is 28 months and 2 days old when you tried it. Glad you liked it, @jgmann67's wife likes that one best out of what she's tasted of mine.
> 
> I have the same kit to try and extended maceration on in the near future.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for all of the wonderful pictures. I didn't take a single one the whole time I was there (probably too inebriated to work the camera built into my phone).



Well the brunello was a winner. Thanks on the photos sometimes we take too many. Enjoyed the beer talk as well as the wine talk.


----------



## pgentile

Learned to appreciate 3 grapes I never would have thought I would like from this trip. Norton via Fred's blend, Cabernet Franc and Chambourcin.

Also enjoyed the Amorones, some Rhone, Cranberry, there was something with coconut and many others from our home made tastings. Had good wines both nights.


----------



## Ajmassa

First of all, just wanna say thank you to Fred for having the foresight. Fred, this was an awesome idea and I’m so glad I decided to take part. 
And just like a new winemaker attempting their 1st wine with all the learning curves, by batch 2 and 3 many things just become 2nd nature- the 2nd annual “mid Atlantic northeast meet up” (as you’ve dubbed it) will be much easier knowing what to expect and account for- wherever it ends up! I’m already brainstorming over here. 
And the crew made sure to fill me in on all the juicy details of what I missed on Saturday- sounded like quite the night! I refuse to allow another one of those happen without me being there!
I just showed Heather these pics and its impossible to look at them and not smile. Paul, pics are legit man. It’s almost like you know what your doing!
I wish I got to meet the rest of the PA crew- but I guess that just gives me something to look forward for next time. 
I’ll revisit this thread tomorrow and actually talk turkey. Because I sure tasted a hella lot of wines. And my favs of the weekend were not had at any winery tent either.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> Thanks on the photos sometimes we take too many.


 You didn't happen to take one that highlighted the back of my wife's sweatshirt, if you know what I mean? I could use it as insurance if I ever needed to get approval for, say a small wine press or crusher/destemmer.


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> You didn't happen to take one that highlighted the back of my wife's sweatshirt, if you know what I mean? I could use it as insurance if I ever needed to get approval for, say a small wine press or crusher/destemmer.



hehehe....Unfortunately I wasn't shooting at that precise moment, you'll have to find some other motivation for the purchases.


----------



## tjgaul

I enjoyed all of the wines, but I'll give a nod to the Brunello as well. Had a really soft, pleasant mouthfeel and yet ended bone dry. What kit is that?

Heather's Amarone was awfully deep and bold, as was the South African Cab Sauv of Paul's. Fabulous weekend of wine tasting.


----------



## ceeaton

tjgaul said:


> I enjoyed all of the wines, but I'll give a nod to the Brunello as well. ... What kit is that?


 It was a WE SE International w/skins. No longer in production as of this Spring. Hopefully they'll make an Eclipse Brunello or something of the sort.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> It was a WE SE International w/skins. No longer in production as of this Spring. Hopefully they'll make an Eclipse Brunello or something of the sort.



I liked it so much, I went out and bought a kit. It’s in its last weeks of extended maceration. Should be a winner.


----------



## ceeaton

tjgaul said:


> ...as was the South African Cab Sauv of Paul's. Fabulous weekend of wine tasting.


I didn't realize that the Cab Sauv originated from South Africa. Very interesting (I could see a batch in the near future).


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> I didn't realize that the Cab Sauv originated from South Africa. Very interesting (I could see a batch in the near future).



Yes it was sir.


----------



## mainshipfred

Craig, my SA Cab from this spring is also very promising. I just hope it finishes near as good as Paul's. FYI though there is no comparison between the all grape and the juice bucket with the 7 lugs of skins. The all grape is substantially bigger with a very noticeable higher tannin structure. FWIW the grape batch has been in a barrel for about a month with about 200 ml of evaporation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like a great time was had by all. I think my favorite pic is the official convention hand signal.


----------



## mainshipfred

Real sorry you couldn't make it, it was honestly a lot more fun then I expected. Everyone acted like they knew each other forever. Oh, and the hand signal was the idea of our professional photograhper Lori.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Real sorry you couldn't make it, it was honestly a lot more fun then I expected. Everyone acted like they knew each other forever. Oh, and the hand signal was the idea of our professional photograhper Lori.



It really made me laugh. I have a group of friends in the area and we've known each other over 30 years. We get together every couple months and very often, there's one of us who can't make it for some reason. That person is always sent a pic of the rest of us giving the 'salute'.


----------



## mainshipfred

I've always wanted to post that pic went out to those who didn't come but was afraid someone would take it the wrong way.


----------



## heatherd

That was a lot of fun! Thanks for sticking with the planning, Fred.


----------



## Ajmassa

It’s funny. I’ve got a handful of nice commercial wines saved. But the ones I’m looking forward to the most isnt even debatable—Which would be the bottles of wine made by and given to me by my buddies of course. Thinking a Gentile or Black bottle tonight is on the menu!


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> It’s funny. I’ve got a handful of nice commercial wines saved. But the ones I’m looking forward to the most isnt even debatable—Which would be the bottles of wine made by and given to me by my buddies of course. Thinking a Gentile or Black bottle tonight is on the menu!


Don't forget mine is only 7months old. I would do the Gentile


----------



## Ajmassa

Ah yes. I forgot. Fred - im bummed I missed Saturday. But glad I made Sunday. And can’t wait to do something like that again. You can count me in for whatever we decide to do in the future.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Ah yes. I forgot. Fred - im bummed I missed Saturday. But glad I made Sunday. And can’t wait to do something like that again. You can count me in for whatever we decide to do in the future.


I'm bummed we had to leave early Sunday and couldn't meet you and your wife. We do need to do this again at some point, maybe next year at the same place. We met people when we "lined up" that had been going for 20+ years. Wonderful people that really helped us plan the day (and which food vendors to visit first).


----------



## pgentile

I feel lucky to have been there both nights. Hope to see this become an annual event, at Split Rock or otherwise. 

Whose wine was the Forza again? Cracked it last night. I made this several years ago and never let any get older than 18 months. How old was this again? The only thing I can say is, nothing lacking, but would love to taste this another year or two down the road. Dark fruit, oak, spice all developing nicely with a pleasant finish. This was better than mine ever got. And wine diamonds to boot. 

@ceeaton what food vendors did you get directed to? We tried the crab cake place and one of the barbecue, both were pretty good.


----------



## mainshipfred

I started a new thread in Meet Ups. "2nd Annual M.A.N.E. Event" for ideas for next year.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> I feel lucky to have been there both nights. Hope to see this become an annual event, at Split Rock or otherwise.
> 
> Whose wine was the Forza again? Cracked it last night. I made this several years ago and never let any get older than 18 months. How old was this again? The only thing I can say is, nothing lacking, but would love to taste this another year or two down the road. Dark fruit, oak, spice all developing nicely with a pleasant finish. This was better than mine ever got. And wine diamonds to boot.
> 
> @ceeaton what food vendors did you get directed to? We tried the crab cake place and one of the barbecue, both were pretty good.


Unless there was another Forza that was mine. Started 7-24-2015. Only used the RC-212, finished higher than normal (0.994 according to my notes). My wines all come with diamonds for the most part, no extra charge!  My basement varies between 50-55*F in the winter and 65*F in the summer. Makes for a good diamond harvest.


----------



## tjgaul

What's the charge to have the diamonds mounted on a nice gold band?

Paul has me excited to pull the cork on my bottle, but I will show incredible restraint and allow it to age, well maybe a week or two!


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> @ceeaton what food vendors did you get directed to? We tried the crab cake place and one of the barbecue, both were pretty good.


 Boy, I missed this part of the question, must have been a bad day (or maybe good) yesterday. They said the crab was good (that was my dinner), the gyro place was really good (and it was for lunch), and one of the places had some really good brisket, they said, but I didn't try it, I was too full from the gyro.


----------



## ceeaton

tjgaul said:


> What's the charge to have the diamonds mounted on a nice gold band?
> 
> Paul has me excited to pull the cork on my bottle, but I will show incredible restraint and allow it to age, well maybe a week or two!


If you can afford the nice gold band I'm sure you can afford to mount the diamonds on it. Maybe just wear a nice gold band while drinking the wine with the diamonds?


----------



## tjgaul

Thought you folks might like to see my little vineyard. 32 vines in total (lots of varieties), 8 new this year and the rest are in their 2nd year. Just got the trellis up last week. Digging 22 post holes by hand was not enjoyable, but I'm happy with the end result. Next year I should get a partial crop.


----------



## mainshipfred

tjgaul said:


> Thought you folks might like to see my little vineyard. 32 vines in total (lots of varieties), 8 new this year and the rest are in their 2nd year. Just got the trellis up last week. Digging 22 post holes by hand was not enjoyable, but I'm happy with the end result. Next year I should get a partial crop.



Very nice, I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## pgentile

tjgaul said:


> Thought you folks might like to see my little vineyard. 32 vines in total (lots of varieties), 8 new this year and the rest are in their 2nd year. Just got the trellis up last week. Digging 22 post holes by hand was not enjoyable, but I'm happy with the end result. Next year I should get a partial crop.



Looking good! Wine tours and tastings starting in 2019 you say?


----------



## tjgaul

pgentile said:


> Looking good! Wine tours and tastings starting in 2019 you say?



Tours available any time, but I think the tastings won't start until at least the spring of 2020. I sure am glad I have lots of kits to carry me over until the harvests begin. Those are always available for tasting!

Next summer I'll be shopping for the crusher and press. Right now I am arming myself for the upcoming battle with the darn Japanese beetles. Nasty chemicals are on order . . . heading to Home Depot after work to pick up a small sprayer. Let the games begin.


----------



## mainshipfred

Don't forget to put the AIO pump on your list of equipment. You can thank me later.


----------



## tjgaul

mainshipfred said:


> Don't forget to put the AIO pump on your list of equipment. You can thank me later.



Ha! Just ordered it yesterday. I let Steve know that you are a big proponent. Got a batch of Cab Sauv that I am holding off bottling until the AIO arrives. Looking forward to putting it to use. Thanks Fred.


----------



## mainshipfred

tjgaul said:


> Ha! Just ordered it yesterday. I let Steve know that you are a big proponent. Got a batch of Cab Sauv that I am holding off bottling until the AIO arrives. Looking forward to putting it to use. Thanks Fred.



Yep, me and everyone else that owns one. Speaking of Steve, he wants to come to our next meet up.


----------



## heatherd

pgentile said:


> I feel lucky to have been there both nights. Hope to see this become an annual event, at Split Rock or otherwise.
> 
> Whose wine was the Forza again? Cracked it last night. I made this several years ago and never let any get older than 18 months. How old was this again? The only thing I can say is, nothing lacking, but would love to taste this another year or two down the road. Dark fruit, oak, spice all developing nicely with a pleasant finish. This was better than mine ever got. And wine diamonds to boot.
> 
> @ceeaton what food vendors did you get directed to? We tried the crab cake place and one of the barbecue, both were pretty good.


If it was my Forza, it was roughly 18 months. I concur that this needs to be an annual event.....


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> If it was my Forza, it was roughly 18 months. I concur that this needs to be an annual event.....



Was that opened the first or second night. If it was the first I don't remember it. But again there are probably quite a few things I don't remember.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Was that opened the first or second night. If it was the first I don't remember it. But again there are probably quite a few things I don't remember.



I believe it was the first night


----------



## mainshipfred

I opened a bottle of the Norton Blend yesterday. It's drinking very nice for a 10 month old wine. In my opinion its short on oak and the tannins could be a little bigger. I have the remaining 5 gallons of Norton with a med toast american spiral so this should help. If you all think it is OK I'll blend the rest and maybe put it in a new barrel to get the oak up a little. Please let me know and I know it's Norton an it's not a favorite to all.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> I opened a bottle of the Norton Blend yesterday. It's drinking very nice for a 10 month old wine. In my opinion its short on oak and the tannins could be a little bigger. I have the remaining 5 gallons of Norton with a med toast american spiral so this should help. If you all think it is OK I'll blend the rest and maybe put it in a new barrel to get the oak up a little. Please let me know and I know it's Norton an it's not a favorite to all.



I liked your Norton bend back in June, I might have to open the bottle you gave me and refresh my memory to be able to give an opinion.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> I liked your Norton bend back in June, I might have to open the bottle you gave me and refresh my memory to be able to give an opinion.



Thanks, that's what I'm looking for. If I have to change anything I want to do it for the final blend.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Thanks, that's what I'm looking for. If I have to change anything I want to do it for the final blend.


Well then sir it will be opened this evening.


----------



## pgentile

Ok just finished a glass of the Norton blend. Decent fruity nose. Like the dark plum like fruit. Somewhat of a coffee flavor deep in there and some spice upfront. I definitely think it could benefit from some more oak and yes the tannins/mouthfeel could be bigger. On it's own this is good, I think I would go with some more oak and aging. Blended with the right wine might take it up another notch.

Since it's young I will taste another glass tomorrow night and give another recap.


----------



## pgentile

Fred, I didn't have any wine last night. I will take a second tasting tonight of the Norton.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> Fred, I didn't have any wine last night. I will take a second tasting tonight of the Norton.



Thanks, what you gave me so far is great, confirms my thoughts. Got one to throw at you though. My SA Cab juice bucket is really tannic. Even though it's only a few months old would you consider blending with it or just doctor it up the blend with oak and tannins. No matter what I would definatley bench test it.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Thanks, what you gave me so far is great, confirms my thoughts. Got one to throw at you though. My SA Cab juice bucket is really tannic. Even though it's only a few months old would you consider blending with it or just doctor it up the blend with oak and tannins. No matter what I would definatley bench test it.



That actually sounds like a good wine blend with it.


----------



## mainshipfred

Posted this on the 2nd Annual M.A.N.E. Event thread but realized some might not see it. 

https://www.splitrockresort.com/things-to-do/events/wine-festival/


----------



## mainshipfred

Sometime this week I going to reserve the rooms at Split Rock. I think I'll start with 10 like last year. I'll reserve them at the Lodge and try to get us on the same side of the second floor. Let me know if you are planning on cominng. The 6 of us such a great time I can't imagine what 10 or more would be like. I'm going to post this on the other thread to make such those interested see it. Also, if you want the main facility or a cabin please let me know and for those of you that didn't come last year there is a 2 night minimum.

https://www.splitrockresort.com/things-to-do/events/wine-festival/


----------



## geek

What month Fred?


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> What month Fred?



It's June, the link has all the festival details. Hope you can make it.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm posting this here to make sure anyone interested sees it. When responding please respond in the thread - 

OK, I just spoke to Split Rock and they, and rightfully so, are questioning our 10 room group rate since we only had 6 last year which they still gave us the group rate. They want me to give a credit card which they will charge for the rooms that are not booked. I really don't want to do that even though I believe everyone from last year will come again and assume we will get additional folks this year. If you would, please confirm whether or not you will be booking and please promote it to others you know live in a reasonable distance.

Please respond in the following thread.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/2nd-annual-m-a-n-e-event.66003/


----------

